# Where to buy in Glendale, ca



## Schnel3 (Apr 25, 2003)

I can't seem to find any kind of 5w-40 oil in my area, Glendale/Burbank CA. I want to avoid the dealership if possible. 
Anyone has any suggestions?


----------



## 588cubes (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Where to buy in Glendale, ca (Schnel3)*

I can get you Amsoil - direct to your door, in interested? 
http://www.amsoil.com/storefront/afl.aspx
.. all I run in my GTI. 
Great Oil.
Cheers.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Where to buy in Glendale, ca (Schnel3)*

Castrol Syntec 5w40 and Mobil 1 0w40 is available at many major AP stores, both are VW 502 approved. Napa also carries Lubro Moly 5w40 which is a very good euro oil and is also approved.


----------



## Schnel3 (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy in Glendale, ca (bcze1)*

Thanks for the replies. 
I checked the prices for amsoil and it is more than I want to pay.
I'll check NAPA stores for lubro moly.


----------



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Where to buy in Glendale, ca (Schnel3)*

i can give a good deal on amsoil products im me lmk


----------

